# White Plains, NY Reptile Show November 30th



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

White Plains, New York Reptile Show November 30th

I will be at the Black Jungle booth, and have some MistKing nozzles, fittings and hose.
I have a few different 40 breeder conversions available and can bring them if anyone is interested.
40 vertical conversion, (dart frog, 1" top vent)
40 vertical conversion ,(tree frog, 6" top vent)
40 horizontal conversion.
$165 each.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Chris,

Any descriptions/specs on the *"40 breeder conversions"* you have available?

I have a new 40G Breeder sitting around from a failed Reef implementation...

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Bob,
That is a very reasonable request.
These are Tetra 40 gallon breeder aquariums outfitted with dual Sherman vents and Sherman Tank Track sliding doors. The "tree frog" version is on the left and has a 6 inch upper screen section. The "dart frog" version is on the right with a 1 inch upper vent.
The Horizontal is of similar "dart frog" design with a 1 inch top vent.



I have also created a 40 gallon breeder "top".
I trimmed the top molding off of an aquarium and milled up a custom receiver that connects the aquarium to the top. The "top" extends 19" above the aquarium creating a 36" x 36" x 18" tank, and is also outfitted with Sherman Tank Track sliding doors, (2) 5/8" misting holes in the top, a 2" strip of ventilation in the top, and (2) 1 1/2" holes drilled in the lower back to allow for wires/hoses.
Available for $275.


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

The "tree frog" 40 breeder vertical conversion is now sold.
Thanks Tony.


----------

